# Deathwatch: The Dangers On Logus Prime



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

It is the 41st millennium and there is only war! The wars vary on scale from spanning entire sectors of the galaxy to a scuffle between rival gangs underneath a massive hive city but it remains a constant in a grim and dark future. In the age of the Imperium, things have never looked bleaker. Aliens surround the Imperium on all sides, heretics corrupt from within and Chaos looks to topple the corpse god that is the Emperor of mankind. Luckily there is a ray of hope, the Angels of Death, the Space Marines. They deliver the Emperor’s justice to all enemies of mankind and they are tireless in this endeavor. They are likened to a spear that is thrust into the very heart of mankind’s worst enemies. But sometimes a spear is not precise enough for certain missions. Perhaps a dagger and a slight of hand are required. That is where the Deathwatch comes in. Partnered with the Ordo Xenos, a select group of space marines from various chapters are partnered up to deal with the very worst the galaxy has to throw at the Imperium. 

In the Culthar system there sits a ball of dirt, scorched by the heat of a small blue dwarf star. Its rotation takes a mere eight Terran hours and its revolution around the dwarf star a short five Terran months. The gravity on this hunk of rock is intense; a normal human would be pressed to stand up straight but for the Adeptus Astartes it should be no problem. A Dauntless class light cruiser has just exited from the warp, Gellar fields powering down as the ship once more adjusts to the constraints and laws of the physical realm. Aboard the ship are some of the Imperium’s deadliest warriors, each in their own right a proven warrior. Though, for the task ahead, it will not be any individual warrior that saves the day. No, in order to accomplish the mission ahead they will need to set aside the differences of their chapters and work together. The first step was stripping their armor of the chapter colors and donning the black of the Deathwatch. They are allowed a small ornamentation to designate their chapter on their right shoulder guard, but no more. This is their chapter, their brotherhood, their life now. They have all been sent for their chapter feels they will do them honor by serving in the Deathwatch. The length of service has not been determined and for some, they may spend the rest of their lives serving it.

What brings them to this piece of rock? The planet below, designated Logus Prime, has no resources, no established colonies and no strategic value whatsoever. Though Logus Prime has no value in present day, it was a world rich in the raw materials needed to manufacture a higher grade promethium. The empty mines and equipment were once worked by adepts of the Adeptus Mechanicus, their altered bodies able to work in the high gravity of the planet. Though this was centuries ago, and all that remains is rusted dust with some of the more resilient structures now dilapidated ruins. If the Ordo Xenos has assembled the Deathwatch here then there is indeed a greater reason then what can be glimpsed from the surface of the world. Deep beneath the swirling red-orange iron oxide sands an alien signature has been detected. The Ordo Xenos intends to investigate whatever is transmitting the signal and If at all possible extract the alien technology whole for further study. As the light cruiser, _Vengeance of Petronius, _orbited anchored above the planet, other more sinister forces had caught light of the alien signature and were orbiting in a gravity well on the other side of the planet, hidden from the Emperor’s sight….

Now that I have you enticed, I will crush your soul with rules! Well, hopefully not that but I do feel a need to establish a structure for what’s going on here. You are playing as the Emperor’s finest, Space Marines. You are part of the Deathwatch, an organization closely tied with the Ordo Xenos. All of you are veterans of your respective chapters (this means no youngins here). The tasks ahead will not be easy. You _must_ work together, if not, you will not survive. So here come the rules:


*1.*Do NOT sign up if you do not feel you will have the time for this roleplay. I plan on doing a turn every 5-7 days depending on how quickly everyone posts. I understand things come up in real life and you can’t get time to post. To handle this, the first week you don’t post during the turn I will progress your character for you. It won’t be anything fancy, but it will keep from halting the rest of the active players. The second turn in a row you don’t post I will kill off your character. Now I will probably make this rather fancy and an embellished event, but I’d rather have people actively posting and participating.
*2.* Absolutely NO Godmodding. This is covered in the general rules but I’m emphasizing it again. You will be killed off if you do this. 
*3.* Post lengths should be around 2 paragraphs at a minimum. The more the better. 
*4. *Follow the guideline below for creating characters. 
*5. *If you have questions, feel free to PM me. 

Character Creation
​ Name: This is obvious

Chapter: Again, pretty obvious. If this is a homebrew chapter, give me a link to your info on them.

Class: Select from one of the following: Chaplain, Librarian, Assault Marine, Tactical Marine, Devastator Marine, Apothecary, and Scout Marine (if you pick the scout, PM me first). 

Appearance: This should be fairly detailed. What small ornament have you on your right shoulder guard to denote your chapter?

Background: What is your homeworld? How did it influence you? How did you come to be among mankind’s elite? What battles have you fought? Any particular hatred for certain aliens and such? Tell me about it.

How were you selected for the Deathwatch: Why did your chapter pick you to go to the Deathwatch? Did you petition to accomplish some greater goal? Have you some sort of feeling to need to redeem yourself from something in your past?

What do you hope to gain by being in the Deathwatch?: To be selected for the Deathwatch is one of the greatest honors that can be bestowed upon a marine. It can also be a great source of shame for his chapter should he fail. 

Weapons, armor and abilities will be selected from the armory provided. You have 100 points to start. 

So I can have some sort of reference, there is one more thing I want in your character sheet. You have 100 points to split among the following characteristics (they all start at 0. Choose wisely, this will impact the results of battles and other interactions:
Weapon Skill: Skill with hand to hand weapons
Ballistic Skill: Skill with ranged weapons
Strength: How physically strong you are
Toughness: How resistant you are to injury, poisons and other physical harm
Agility: How quickly you can move
Intelligence: Measure of your reasoning and knowledge. Impacts psychic abilities
Perception: How well can you interpret your surroundings?
Willpower: How well can you resist others tampering with your mind and psyche?
Speech/Charisma: How well do you interact with others?

So you may be wondering how exactly this RP will work. It will consist of turns. At the start of each turn I will describe what’s going on and set up what will happen next for you all to play out. This doesn’t mean I won’t crop up during the turn to bring in a twist or two. Be sure to make everything you do count as I’m watching everything and what you do will impact the next turn and possibly have further consequences down the line. Not only will there be consequences to what you do, but you will also be able to be hurt! Muahaha! Evil soul that I am. Yes. You will bleed. There isn’t much fun if there isn’t the possibility of death. There will be a main objective as well as some secondary objectives as well but these will be played out in the action thread. One person will be squad leader, possibly more depending on the number of people that join. While they are in fact equal in rank, they’re supposed to be better at leading and making decisions. Part of the fun is that you can disagree with them if you feel a choice they make will lead you to further danger.


Quintus Varrick
Executioners
Assault Marine
Weapon Skill: 18
Ballistic Skill: 6
Strength: 18
Toughness: 14
Agility: 14
Intelligence:9
Perception: 8
Willpower: 8
Speech/Charisma:5

Brother-Mentor Corbulo
Obsidian Fists
Apothecary 
Weapon Skill: 10
Ballistic Skill: 14
Strength: 13
Toughness: 13
Agility: 10
Intelligence: 12
Perception: 11
Willpower: 11
Speech/Charisma: 6

Marneus cortez
Iron Knights
Chaplain
weapon skill-11
ballistic skill-10
strength-11
touphness-11
agility-10
intelligence-12
perception-11
willpower-11
speech-13

Huskar Forlan
Silent Lions
Librarian
Weapon Skill: 15
Ballistic Skill: 8
Strength: 11
Toughness: 12
Agility: 10
Intelligence: 20
Perception: 12
Willpower: 12
Speech/Charisma: 0

Kala Uwa
Lantern Marines
Tactical Marine
Weapon Skill: 15
Ballistic Skill: 15
Strength:10
Toughness: 10
Agility: 10
Intelligence: 10
Perception:12
Willpower: 10
Speech/Charisma: 8

Raphael
Angel of Sanguinius
Assault Marine
Weapon Skill - 20
Ballistic Skill - 6
Strength - 13
Toughness - 11
Agility - 16
Intelligence - 7
Perception - 9
Willpower - 8
Charisma - 10​


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Armory​There is no end to the selection of weapons in the realm of Imperium and they vary greatly. From a simple dagger to weapons that are borderline heretical. This is not to mention the varying degrees of armor and other equipment. Being paired with the Ordo Xenos you will have access to some of the finest weapons that can be offered. You can pool points to help a teammate get a particularly good weapon, piece of armor, equipment, etc. Anything with a * can only be used with terminator armor. I will be adding more but they'll have a higher points cost and won't be useable right away anyhow. 
Bolt Weapons
These weapons are pretty standard issue for Space Marines. They come in various flavors. Most fire a .75 calibre mass-reactive round.
*Bolt Pistol*- 5 points
*Godwyn Pattern Bolter *(standard issue, mostly used for firing from the hip)-20 points
*Stalker Pattern Bolter *(a more sniper like bolter)- 20 points
*Heavy Bolter*- 35 points
*Shot Bolter* (similar to a solid shot shotgun, but fires smaller caliber mass reactive shot)-40 points
*Assault Pattern Bolter* (Faster firing rate but less accurate)-30 points
*Goliath Pattern Bolter* (Fires .9 caliber rounds instead of .75)-30 points
**Assault Cannon* (Rotating barrels with devastating firing rate. Terminator armor only)-70 points

*Plasma Weapons*
These weapons pretty much create small stars from hydrogen gas that are then propelled towards the designated target, eating through flesh and most armor with equal ease. There is a chance of overheating if fired too rapidly. 
*Plasma Pistol*- 20 points
*Plasma Gun*- 30 points
*Plasma Cannon*- 60 points
**Assault pattern Plasma cannon* (only weapon that can be equipped if taken due to the extra cooling equipment needed. Fires at a devastating rate, turning swaths of sand to glass in mere moments.)- 100 points

Melta Weapons
These weapons fire superheated rays of unstable molecules at a short distance. What they lack in range they make up for in power, able to eat through virtually any armor. 
*Infernus Pistol*- 30 points
*Meltagun*-50 points
*MultiMelta*- 100 points
Flamer weapons
These weapons are great for flushing enemies out of cover, bathing them in burning liquid promethium.
*Hand Flamer*- 15 points
*Flamer*- 30 points
*Heavy Flamer*-75 points
**Dual barrel heavy flamer* (fuel fed through a barrel underslung on each arm, greater area of effect)-100 points

Solid shot weapons
*Shotgun*-10 points
*Autogun*-10 points
*Autopistol*-5 points
*Sniper Rifle*-25 points
**Assault Cannon*- 50 points

Las Weapons
*Las Pistol*- 5 points
*Lasgun*- 10 points
*Lascannon*- 75 points
*Griffon Pattern Lascannon* (fires a blue laser with a higher concentrate amount of energy)-90 points

Grenades and Missiles
*Missile Launcher*- 50 points
*Grenade Launcher* 50 points
*Flakk missiles* (Mass reactive heat seeking missiles designed for flying targets)-10 points. 
*Frag Grenades*-2 points each
*Krak Grenades* (do not fragment, just create a large explosion)- 3 points each
*EMP Grenade* (disables electronics temporarily)- 10 points each
*Nova Grenades* (create a blinding light)- 5 points each
*Incendiary Grenade* (Bursts and douses immediate area in flaming promethium)- 5 points each. 

Close Combat Weapons
*Combat Knife*- 5 points
*Chainsword/axe/etc* -15 points
**Chainfist*- 30 points
*Powersword/axe/etc*- 40 points
**Powerfist*- 60 points
*Lightning claws*- 40 points per claw
*Thunder Hammer*- 50 points
*Force staff* (only used by librarian)- 25 points
*Force Sword* (only used by Librarian)- 50 points

Armor
*Scout Armor*-25 points
*Mark VIII Power armor*- 50 points
*Terminator armor*- 100 points
*Mark IX power armor *(Lighter, better protection, better joints allow for more mobility, cutting edge development)- 100 points
*Dreadnought Armor*- More on this later ;-)

Upgraded Ammo (cost per clip)
*Dragonfire Rounds *(upon detonation disperses payload of gaseous promethium igniting immediate area in flames)- 15 points
*Hellfire Rounds* (Rounds designed for the living, contains a devastating mutagen, liquefying flesh in mere moments, no additional effect against armor)- 15 points
*Implosion Rounds* (contain a minute amount of antimatter that upon detonation creates a negative area of space, imploding and collapsing people and armor from the inside out)- 20 points
*Kraken Rounds* (contain extra propellant, accelerating greater and able to travel further, still delivering the same impact as a standard bolt round)-15 points 
*Metal Storm Rounds* (detonate earlier, propelling hot shards of frag forward in a rainstorm of death. Great for larger numbers of lightly armored enemies)- 15 points
*Stalker Rounds* (Best used for sniping, explosive propellant is replaced with gas and mass reactive core is replaced with solid mercury)- 15 points 
*Vengeance Rounds * (these rounds are meant to crack even space marine armor, the tips laced with unstable matter that create small fissures in the armor allowing for further penetration)- 20 points
*Witch Bolts* (these rounds are meant to combat psykers, temporarily blocking access to the warp upon detonation)- 20 points

Equipment
*Synskin* (instantly stops bleeding)-5 points
*Molten adamantium* (Instantly patch armor)- 5 points
*Auspex *(extends range of enemy detection)- 10 points

Exotic Weapons
*Clearance level not granted*​


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

wow. This looks great. You can count me in as a lib probably. How many points can we spend on weapons?


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry, so, for the stats, what is 'average' for a space marine. I'm guessing that it's more than strength 4.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not too sure I like the pointed aspect of it. It seemed well and good, until I got to the whole "points" and "purchasing" thing. Turned me off, sorry.


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Romero's Own said:


> wow. This looks great. You can count me in as a lib probably. How many points can we spend on weapons?


You start off with 100 to purchase weapons, armor, equipment, etc. You will earn more as the story progresses. 



HOGGLORD said:


> Sorry, so, for the stats, what is 'average' for a space marine. I'm guessing that it's more than strength 4.


Average would be about 15-20. The stat lines are more just for referencing to each other and to how you'll stack up against the enemies ahead. 



Vaz said:


> Not too sure I like the pointed aspect of it. It seemed well and good, until I got to the whole "points" and "purchasing" thing. Turned me off, sorry.


Sorry, not sure how else to regulate what equipment can be taken without everybody taking the most powerful stuff. This seemed like an easy way to place a cap on it.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

15-20 strength! Sheesh,

only 100? And if we earn more later how does it get to us?


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Romero's Own said:


> 15-20 strength! Sheesh,
> 
> only 100? And if we earn more later how does it get to us?


Well, if you just go vanilla, it'd be 11 in 8 slots and 12 in a 9th. If you're assault marine, then ballastic skill won't be as important to you compared to a devastator marine. Keep in mind this is just more of a reference to see what sort of areas you'd specialize in. As far as how the equipment gets to you, well it can be a number of different ways. Orbital drops, returned to the ship after a mission and access the armory there, etc.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

So we have 100 points to make our stats right? Ok. will start character soon.


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Romero's Own said:


> So we have 100 points to make our stats right? Ok. will start character soon.


Yup, 100 for your stats and then another 100 to pick out your equipment.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

So basically you are making us spend points like the table top? If so 15-20 strength means we an punch harder than a carnifex and it would have more effect on a land raider then a las-cannon. But I assume it is not like that so could you send me a pm regarding how this works in more fine detail?


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

tyranno the destroyer said:


> So basically you are making us spend points like the table top? If so 15-20 strength means we an punch harder than a carnifex and it would have more effect on a land raider then a las-cannon. But I assume it is not like that so could you send me a pm regarding how this works in more fine detail?


Don't think of them as points from tabletop. It's just a scaling system. For example a devastator marine might have something like this:

Weapon Skill:8
Ballistic Skill:15 
Strength: 14
Toughness:14 
Agility: 10
Intelligence: 9
Perception: 13
Willpower: 12
Speech/Charisma: 5

An Assault Marine might look something like this:

Weapon Skill: 17
Ballistic Skill: 7
Strength: 17
Toughness:14 
Agility: 14
Intelligence: 9
Perception: 9
Willpower: 8
Speech/Charisma: 5

An enemy might look like this:
Weapon Skill: 30
Ballistic Skill: 0
Strength: 20
Toughness:20 
Agility: 20 
Intelligence:10 
Perception: 10
Willpower: 10
Speech/Charisma: 0

The enemy has no ranged attack and thus would better be handled by the devastator marine or two assault marines together. If a Librarian uses his powers on it, it has a better chance to work against something with lower willpower than with higher willpower. It's just a system so that the players have an idea of what they're up against and that they see that I'm not Godmodding myself.


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

This sounds great, nearly finished my character for your consideration, but is the ship meant to be called the "Furry of Night", surely the Ordo Xenos would be against that sort of thing. :laugh:


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Of course not.



> "Inquisitor, we are nearing the ship."
> 
> "Ah yes, the _Furry of Night_, such a brilliant name. You see, it shoots cuddly toys at the enemy and they die out of shock. Very very good tactic. Yes"


:laugh:


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

no, not fluffy toys.

Am writing up character too.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

will get one up soon


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Skreining said:


> This sounds great, nearly finished my character for your consideration, but is the ship meant to be called the "Furry of Night", surely the Ordo Xenos would be against that sort of thing. :laugh:


Haha, yeah, I'm not all that great at coming up with names for ships.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

how about blah blah's revenge


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_Fury of Night_ could work, depending on what group controls the ship (though a name like that might be more appropriate for traitor marines, Eldar, or Dark Eldar.

_Fury of_ [insert name] would work for an imperial warship though. The name used could be that of a planet, an important individual (why he/she is important would not matter), or a particular event. For example:


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

So I edited the name of the ship. Hopefully it's a little more suiting.


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

Well here you are, I hope this is the sort of thing you're looking for.

Name: Quintus Varrick

Chapter: Executioners

Class: Assault Marine 

Appearance + Background: Slightly taller and broader than the average Space Marine with a large scar that runs from the left collar bone to the back of the neck. He wears Mark VIII Armour with raised twin axes on the left shoulder pad and a raised skull on the right kneepad to denote his status as a Vanguard Veteran. He carries an axe presented to him by the Master of the Forge of the Executioners after preventing the Dreadnought body of Ancient Terranus from falling into the hands of the chaos cultists after it was wrecked in battle. The axe stands at half of his height and has a single powered axe head, it can be wielded with either one or two hands and has been wielded by Quintus ever since he was presented with it. He often eschews the use of the traditional Assault Marine jump pack in favour of increased agility in combat, but has been known to use one when it is necessary.

Born on Stygia-Aquilon the home world of the Executioners, Quintus was recruited in his youth and worked his way up through the 10th company before his abilities in close combat were recognised and he was assigned to the 4th company assault squad. After a century and a half of service in the 4th company, 50 years as a Sergeant, Quintus was elevated to the 1st company as a Vanguard Veteran. During one of his earliest missions as a Vanguard Veteran, the squad Quintus was part of was surrounded and backed up against a hive gate. They fought until only Quintus and the Veteran Sergeant were alive, Quintus was battered to the ground by an Ork Nob. The blow shattered Quintus’ helmet and bit into his neck giving him his scar. Rising, Quintus took up his axe and struck the Ork’s head from its body with a mighty 2 handed sweep. The Sergeant witnessed this feat and upon their return to the strike cruiser, dubbed Quintus “The Headtaker”, much to Quintus’ distaste. 

How were you selected for the Deathwatch: As part of the Executioner’s penance for their part in the Badab Wars, any Battle Brother who wishes to enter the Deathwatch, may do so. Quintus chose to enter the Deathwatch after witnessing the Deathwatch in action during an engagement against a Tyranid splinter fleet on a Forge World. Quintus saw entering the Deathwatch as both a chance to further his skills as a warrior and as an opportunity to serve his chapter at the same time. 

Wargear:
Mark VIII Power Armour- 50
Power Axe- 40
Bolt Pistol- 5
Synskin- 5

Weapon Skill: 18
Ballistic Skill: 6
Strength: 18
Toughness: 14
Agility: 14
Intelligence:9 
Perception: 8
Willpower: 8
Speech/Charisma:5


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Why are there no combi-weapons in the armory? I would have thought that they were one of the main tools of the deathwatch...


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Name: Brother-Mentor Corbulo

Age: 468

Chapter: The Obsidian Fists

Class: Apothecary

Appearance: In armour he stands at 7'6, He has short brown hair and questioning green eyes, which always seem to be searching for new things. His mouth forms a thin line that twitches up at the corners into a thin smile. His face bears various small scars and his head is clean shaven. His skin is tanned and weather beaten from

Background: Born and raised in the Iron Hands Vurgaan Clan, Corbulo was one of the first to join Talos in his splitting from the Iron Hands. He was a young assault marine at the time but followed his leader zealously. On their travels he was promoted to Brother-Learner and became immediately dedicated to his studies. When Stheno was discovered, he was put into the 8th school and was part of the main force in the capture and colonization of Stheno VIII. Within 60 years he reached the rank of Mentor, immediately beginning training new recruits what he knew. He cannot stand secrets, preferring knowledge to be shared with anyone and everyone who wishes to know it. He trained his various students, many achieving mentor status themselves. He was quickly offered the rank of Sapiens, which he refused, preferring to teach and watch his students rise through the ranks. 

He learned the ways of the apothecary, which is unusual for an Obsidian Fist, as the chapter enforces the concepts of self healing and personal strength, outside influence, whilst perfectly acceptable in terms of imparting knowledge, is somewhat disliked when it comes to repairing physical harm. Only when an injury is so grave that it completely incapacitates it's recipient will an apothecary step in. Nonetheless, Corbulo chose to take this path, learning about the removal of the gene-seed and every part of a space marine physiology.

Corbulo witnessed the falling of Talos while was leading a squad of Brother Learners. The instance scarred him for life. He fell into an unstoppable rage. Tearing through the forces of the Orks alongside his brothers. By his hand and the hands of his squad, more than two hundred Orks fell that day. Though many hundreds also fell to the other Obsidian Fists in the vicinity. The veteran founder ordered Corbulo not to operate on him when he fell, claiming that others must require his help more. Corbulo was touched by this selflessness and renewed his teaching to a greater degree than ever before. He was also the one to take the sacred chapter master's gene-seed to the gene banks on The Gorgon's Rock.

How were you selected for the Deathwatch: During his action on Toldoris V, Corbulo gained a great amount of skill at fighting Orks. He gained a preference for long ranged combat, taking up the Stalker-Pattern bolter. He learned their weaknesses and strengths, even there brutish language and as much of their customs as he could. Shortly afterwards, he was selected alongside nine other brothers, each a noble Sapiens, to eliminate an Ork leader whose warband was infesting a hive city. 

When Corbulo reached the city, not only did he slay the warlord, he mocked him in his own tongue, making jibes and insults that enraged the beast. The warlord stormed towards him, but Corbulo had expected this, merely holding out a primed Krak grenade, which was forced into the Warboss' gaping maw. It was this action that allowed Corbulo entry into deathwatch.


What do you hope to gain by being in the Deathwatch?: The Obsidian Fists persue knowledge above most other things. Deathwatch has a wealth of anti-Xenos information. Corbulo was sent to share his own knowledge as well as gain information with which would be invaluable when the chapter is faced with new threats. He feels in some way responsible for his chapter master's death, believing that he should have operated on him when he had the chance. He feels that if he can train a Space Marine that is as skilled and noble as Talos, he will be redeemed. But to do so, he must know much more than he presently does.

Stalker-Pattern Boltgun, Bolt pistol, Knife, Mark VIII power armour, Auspex, Synskin, Frag, Nova and Krak grenades.


Weapon Skill: 12
Ballistic Skill: 13
Strength: 13
Toughness: 12
Agility: 10
Intelligence: 12
Perception: 11
Willpower: 11
Speech/Charisma: 6


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

at which time does this take place


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

name: Marneus cortez

chapter:iron knights

class:chaplain

appearance:marneus has a very pale face,his eyes are a deep vortex of blue intertwined with flashes of green and he has a big cut starting above his left eye and going down to the left side of his chin,he has a muscular build and broad shoulders but he is the average height for a space marine.he has black hair that goes down to his shoulders and is replaced by grey here and there,on his left shoulder he bears a raised insignia of the iron knights surrounded by the signatures of his fallen comrades,his helmet is different to most chaplains in the fact that it has a skull made of iron with the imperial Aquila carved into the head just above the nose.

background:cortez grew up on brycantia the home world of the iron knights,it is a beautiful world with greens fields and breathtaking landscapes but half of that has been removed by cities and the iron knights fortress monastery.cortez was raised in the fortress monastery by the chaplain tork Antioch as his parents had died when he was young and Antioch took pity on him but due to the quick learning that cortez could do Antioch insisted that he be made into a marine,after hours of discussion marneus undertook the operation and he has since been a vital member of his team.

when cortez finally joined the scouts he was always cheery and helpful but disaster struck when Antioch fell in battle to a traitors chainsword,after that day he trained and trained non stop until finally they offered him the role of chaplain.cortez is an extremely good chaplain due to the fact he only needs a few words and he can rally his men to great deeds,marneus was close to a sterngaurd veteran named Maximus serilious and they fought together many times but after one collision with chaos he awoke to hear footsteps,he saw Maximus and many others sneaking out.
“what are you doing” whispered marneus.
“were leaving,come with us” replied Maximus.
“were are you going” asked marneus.
“were switching sides,the imperium is corrupt and were joining the right team” answered Maximus.
“you cant,you cant join chaos” whispered marneus disbelievingly.
“marneus if tour not coming with us you'll be against us,do you really want that” asked Maximus
“ill do what i must, Help please there traitors there escaping!”
suddenly the other marines awoke in time to capture some of them sadly most of them escaped and ever since his chapter has been hunting them down.
marneus has had a strong hatred for traitors but even that cant compare to his hatred for the eldar,his very first fight as a chaplain was against the craftworld of beil-tan.the battle was almost won when the unbelievable happened,an avatar of war awoke and destroyed his whole army except him and a librarian.the eldar fleet drove back the ships and eventually they were stranded,they spent weeks on that world trying to survive when eventually an imperial guard ship was traveling past and the librarian was able to locate them to our position.

how he was selected for deathwach:when the chapter started to look for members of deathwatch they had a tournament to see who was most worthy,the competition included shooting,combat,piloting and intelligence.it was a draw between him and a vangaurd but marneus was voted victor,no one ad been told what the tournament was for only that it was important and that the victor would gain a great honor,when cortez was informed of his duty he was shocked but he took it none the less.

what he hopes to gain:marneus feel he is responsible for all the friends he has lost and that in order for him to redeem himself he must kill many in there name and so he has inscribed there names on his shoulder pad in there memory.marneus hates himself for letting his brothers fall but he does not show it,to his squad he is confident and made of steel.

weapon skill-11
ballistic skill-10
strength-11
touphness-11
agility-10
intelligence-12
perception-11
willpower-11
speech-13

power axe-40
power armour mark viii-50
bolt pistol-5
synskin-5

if you want me to change anything just say


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm interested in this and I have to say one thing. A Space Marine chapter would never, ever send the Chapter Master's chosen heir to the Deathwatch. He's too valuable. And to be the Chapter Master's chosen heir he'd have to be one of the best warriors in the whole chapter or one of the most powerful, wise librarians. Again, the chapter would never send him to the Deathwatch. Why would they need to send him to the Deathwatch for him to prove his worth? As I've already stated if the Chapter Master chose him to be his heir without knowing his worth then that's one dumb Chapter Master. He'll either know his worth, in which case he wouldn't send him to the Deathwatch, or he thinks he might be worthy but isn't sure and so has not nominated him as his heir, but he thinks he might be good enough but needs exemplary service in the Deathwatch to prove it.

That is, unless you've made a mistake while writing it because the fate of the chief librarian doesn't really matter to the survival of the chapter unless he is also the chapter master

I'm sorry but making your character that good simply screams of Godmodding


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

edited it a bit so hope it fits now. And in the silent lions the chapter master and the cheif librarian are the smae people as there first chapter master turned to chaos and nearly wiped out the entire chapter. He only failed becasue of the librarain so a bibrarian has led them ever since.


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

HOGGLORD said:


> Why are there no combi-weapons in the armory? I would have thought that they were one of the main tools of the deathwatch...


There aren't any combiweapons as of yet. More weapons will be added as the roleplay progresses. 



son of azurman said:


> at which time does this take place


Present day 40k



Romero's Own said:


> edited it a bit so hope it fits now. And in the silent lions the chapter master and the cheif librarian are the smae people as there first chapter master turned to chaos and nearly wiped out the entire chapter. He only failed becasue of the librarain so a bibrarian has led them ever since.


Saintaire brought up some valid points. The problem with librarians is that it is easy to godmod with them as you have the warp as your power source and can draw upon it to pretty much do anything. Without knowing too much on the history of the Silent Lions I can't judge too much or direct you where to go with your character. The couple concerns I have are that extremely rarely do librarians above the rank of Lexicanium get sent to the Deathwatch as they're far too valuable and most of the other ranks are busy organizing and training the Lexicani as well as furthering their own training and abilities. So unless the Silent Lions is a chapter that is mostly comprised of psykers, then they really couldn't send the potential heir of their chapter to the Deathwatch (what happens if the chapter master dies in the meantime?). Don't get me wrong, I like the idea, but it can be altered a little. Perhaps instead of rank of chapter master he needs to go to achieve rank of Codicier?

The other concern is if he can't speak, how does he communicate with the other squad members? Keep in mind that using psychic abilities opens you up to perils of the warp and overuse of them will result in some consequences. 

son of azurman, HOGGLORD, and Skreining your characters look good. I've edited the first post to show a quick summary of each character.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

By present you mean 41st millennium?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

so some time after M41 1200 i take it? well mind you that's present, excessive but present.


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

By present I mean in the 41st millennium. We'll go with 995999.M41


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

I was just asking cause the bit in my background actually happens in the chapter history so I was making sure I got the time right


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

The Silent Lions, are they a homebrew chapter? If so, could I have a link? I like hearing/reading about homebrew chapters.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i am writing up the chapter info and history now and will be able to pprovide a link soon.

The silent lions have many physkers amongst their ranks and it is often the way of initiatioon for possible heirs to enter the deathwatch.

And their armour has been forged so that instead of vox they have a kind of mind ray that they can use to talk to others.

Any other questions?


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

This sounds good. I will get a character sheet up soon


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Name: *Kala **Uwa (when translated to low Gothic means silver shout)*

Chapter: Lantern  http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97737&highlight=Lantern+marine

Class: Tactical. 

Appearance: 









Kala shares a creepy resemblance to a old hero of the chapter, Kileki. so much so that the tattoos on his body are near identical. unlike Kileki however, Kala is adorned in a full set of Aquila armor, however much of it has seen it's fair share of damage over the years. the scars of battle are displayed across the armor as if the armor itself refuses to let it's wounds be fully healed. 

in the death watch, Kala still wears the robes of his chapter. the markings of the death watch adorn him, the shoulder and arm are appropriate, as is the painting of his armor. the pauldron where his chapter symbol would be marks him as a member of the lantern marines, their emblem sitting proudly even in the dark of night. on his back just like all others from his chapter, sit the two lanterns each of them carry per the instructions of the high lords of terra when the chapter was created. those familiar with the chapter would note the lanterns as those belonging to a tactical marine, those who have no knowledge of the chapter, would just see two lanterns with a power field enveloping them. when he was told he would not be permitted to bring his bolter to the death watch, Kala opted for a set of bolt pistols instead. 

(kileki, the marine Kala resembles
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a295/knight-kun/000CompletedVeteranillo000.jpg )

Background: *Kala's past is barely written in the tomes and ballads of his chapter, but it is written. he was born on Servalist, the home world for the lantern marines to the same tribe as a hero of the chapter, Kileki. he was nearly 10 years old when he was selected to represent his tribe to the space marines in the festival of selection. he was one of two hundred children selected to partake in the trials for the space marines. 

his rights of passage for the chapter, the endeavors on death worlds, the facing off against a full fledged space marine fared with an Erie resemblance to Kileki's trials. on the final death world where they were dropped off and told to reach a certain point, there was intersection, the group turned on itself and the marines stepped in to save the aspirants when the beasts of the planet moved in to feed. the loyal and faithful survived, while the traitors perished. in his trial against a full fledged marine, Kala leapt up onto the display table where the weapons they had forged on the death worlds sat like trophies of their accomplishments where he retrieved a bow he had fashioned on his second planet and proceeded to claim the eye of his foe, though he lost the fight, the deed caught the attention of the chapter historians. whispers of this event reached his chapter master, who immediately began to take interest... it had been many centuries since anyone had preformed deeds such as those preformed under chapter master ozz, and the similarities were astonishing. 

Kala's time as a scout marine mirrored that of kileki's nearly to the letter save for the time dependency. it was like his chapter master was watching one of the old holo vids when he reviewed the data. the dependencies were so few, the foes were different, the number of confirmed kills he had in both ranged and melee combat were near exact, and the planet was different but the terrain the same... without the tyranids invading their sub sector anymore, the chapter master turned to the tarrot to decern the fate of the marine as his deeds unfolded. 

his time as a devastator and assault marine were notable, Kala's skill with both ranged weapons and melee weapons were on par with each other, just as Kileki's were, though something differed, Kala drew his lanterns much more than Kileki did at this point in his carrer, a trate that Kileki did not obtain till much later in his life. but just as Kileki, kala had not reached the point in his life that he had awakened as a hero of the chapter, the chapter master sought to change this. time after time the chapter master sent Kala into combat, to the far reaches of the imperium to aid brothers from afar, more often than not unannounced, which was the norm for the lanterns... he had been sent to aid their projenitors the dark angels, their initial tutors the ultra marines, he had been sent to assist the blood ravens in retrieving lost relics of their past, and he had been sent into the thicket of combat with the space wolves. but no matter where he was sent, Kala did not awaken so to speak... his chapter master was determined, so after many nights of scrying the tarrot, he was told by the cards to send Kala to the death watch, where he would awaken. abiding by this as a sign from the emperor's will, the chapter master of the lanterns sent Kala to death watch, telling kala that his brothers were in need of aid. he did not tell Kala that he intended for him to awaken.
* 
How were you selected for the Deathwatch: *Kala **was selected to be a member of deathwatch for the simple reason he has an uncanny resemblance to one of the chapter's heros of old, Kileki. his resemblance, his mannerisms, the way he moves, his chapter master feels it is as if Kileki lives again in **Kala and hopes to reawaken the hero of old in a similar manner in how Kileki first awoke as one of the chapter's heros. Kileki served in deathwach a mere century before the tyranids were finally purged from their home subsector once and for all. whether or not **Kala **is the reincarnation of Kileki has yet to be seen, however it is his chapter master's belief that he is, no matter how irrational that may seem. Deathwatch needed members, and the lanterns would submit them. **Kala **was good, he would not disappoint in that regard, but his chapter master still had his unspoken ulterior motive... the resurrection and revival of Kileki. he sees this as the emperor giving the chapter back one of it's heros, yet he speaks of this to no one save the closest members of first company. *

What do you hope to gain by being in the Deathwatch?: *Kala **has no hope to gain anything by being in death watch. as far as he is concerned, his brothers have called for aid, and he will aid them regardless if they wish for his aid or not. his only hope is to bring the lanterns light to the darkness and light the way for his battle cousins. for they are all family, even if a few particular thousand have a stick up their ass.*


Weapon Skill: 15
Ballistic Skill: 15
Strength:10
Toughness: 10
Agility: 10
Intelligence: 10
Perception:12
Willpower: 10
Speech/Charisma: 8

Wargear:
Power Lantern X2 (listed as a power weapon such as power sword/axe/ect) 80 points total, 40 each. the lanterns are affixed to a length of chain, so that when deployed as melee weapons, they function more as whips or flails.
Duel Bolt Pistols (10 points total)
Molten adamantium (5 points)
Synskin (5 points)


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Romero's Own said:


> i am writing up the chapter info and history now and will be able to pprovide a link soon.
> 
> The silent lions have many physkers amongst their ranks and it is often the way of initiatioon for possible heirs to enter the deathwatch.
> 
> ...


That's all for now. Though he'll have to be the rank of Lexicanum. 

DasOmen, the character looks good (pretty badass pic as well), though there's a problem with the gear selection. You have no armor lol.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

What, he can't run around nude, duel flail-lamps swinging? I reckon the fear factor instilled into the opposition would easily make up for armour.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I am planning to post up a character for this, using a chapter that I am currently working on so don't bother looking for information. I'll pm you a link once I'm done


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

HOGGLORD said:


> What, he can't run around nude, duel flail-lamps swinging? I reckon the fear factor instilled into the opposition would easily make up for armour.


He's certainly welcome to try lol not sure how long he'll last against what I have in store. Then again armor in general may not matter much to this enemy.....hmmmm :scratchhead:


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1263877#post1263877

That's alink to the chapter i just finished. And i am redoing character now. Is it ok if he is there to prove himself so he can become a company Librarian?


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Romero's Own said:


> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1263877#post1263877
> 
> That's alink to the chapter i just finished. And i am redoing character now. Is it ok if he is there to prove himself so he can become a company Librarian?


That would work


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i didn't find any pricing for the standard mark 7 armor (aquila). given it was not listed, i was unsure on how to proceed in that.


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Standard now is mark viii I believe. Mark vii works too. It'd be the same points as mark viii


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

so 50points is already out the window no matter what, leaving you very little in the way of customization of load out. theoreticaly you could use the MK9 however that would leave you completly unarmed. unless of course i'm missreading the loadout point system and weapon and equipment is seperate. because then you could possibly use the ammo variants as well with a proper load out. 

but if i am reading this correctly, you have 50 points for base armor, 20 points for a basic bolter, which rounds out to 70 points. at this point you dont have a melee weapon, so to componsate you could do the 5 points for the dinky combat knife, or go with industry standard chainsword for 15 points. thus leaves you at 85 points, or at least it should. now if you wanted to take a set of say, dragonfire rounds, then at that point you're done. and at if i remember correctly, 24 rounds in a clip, and at the general fire rate of the weapon, you have only in fact 2 seconds of fire. no that's not an exaduration, that's actual. fire rate of standard bolter compared to clip size, refer that to the time it would take. and that's about 2 seconds. at least that's what my math checks it out to be. 

for a proper engagement, you would need aproxamtely 12 clips. this is how much amunition the standard trooper goes in combat with. 12 clips is deamed an adiquate ammount for a normal engagement and leaves a small margine of error in case the engagement becomes prolonged. also if we're going against CSM (chaos space marines) and we know it, the use of vengance rounds would be mandatory. which at this point, even before, we could not afford, at least with the cookie cutter tactical build, as it would be their job to take on the CSM at range. 

now looking to the assault marine they have well, 50 points already spent for thier armor. most would go straight for the bolt pistol, it's reliable, you know what to expect, and going in without a ranged weapon as an assault is folly, they may not be ranged primaraly, but to completly forsake it is asking for death. so that's 55 points right off the bat. heading on into grenades, which every assault marine should take at least a few of varying types, they're the most moble and therefore the most likely to encounter thick enemy formations or armor, pluss dropping them from the sky is a distinct tactical advantage. so taking 5 frags and 5 krak, leaves you at 80 points. now you need a melee weapon. the most logical choice is a chainsword as that gives you the option to take a armor upgrade for synthskin or molten metal, however if you opt for a power weapon you forfet that. now mind you the grenades are optional but highly recomended. 

also, lybrarian = screwed. 50 points for armor, 50 points for force sword, the prefered self defence weapon. now mind you they dont need a ranged weapon as they can shoot bullets with their mind, however, any lybrarian using that as his primary ranged should be shot for putting his brothers in danger least you forget that well, every psycic bolt is a chance for a daemon to go GTSM on him, or rather Grand Theft Space Marine now also by rockstar games. 

Devistator has it a bit better. although equaly screwed in choice. 50 for armor, and short of taking a heavy bolter for 35 points, they're screwed. every other option is out of reach. cant go las cannon as the price range would put them over, las would help as it's dedicated anti everything in that line that isn't several feet of solid wall. heavy flamer's a no, would be helpful if you had thick concentrations of enemies, and multi melta? congradulations you're streaking. plasma cannon just laughs at you as it's barely out of reach. missile and grenade launchers yeah you could take those, but you're out of options for any ammo, it's like opting to take a massive beatstick into the fight, worth while for an ork, not so much for a space marine. so realy the best option would be armor, 50, heavy bolter 35, and then a specail ammo box of some sort that's under the 30 mark so you can deal with a specailized target, most likely kracken rounds so if you do encounter something piticuarly.... potent, you can do more than scratch it's paint. 

tech marines... dont get me started on tech marines.50 points for armor, 40 points for their axe, that leaves a bolt pistol and an armor upgrade. 


now given i seem to be the only one having an issue with this, please dont mistake this lot for me complaining, i'm just trying to wrap my head around it so i can actualy adhear. i think i have an idea but i'm gonna see how i can get it working. need to do some paper bits... 

so with me, i took the two lanterns, 40 points each for esentialy a power flail. that's 80 points total. then took the two bolt pistols for ranged weapons. that braught me up to 90. and then i took the two armor upgrades. 

if i replace one lantern with a regular mundane lantern, and leave the one power lantern, that gives me 40 points. then i take into account the armor, that's 50 points, giving me 90 total. given i still need a ranged weapon, one bolt pistol doesnt provide the ammount of firepower i need to preform the job adiquately. and taking the two armor upgrades would give him the apperance of marching Unarmed into combat for the most part. a shotgun would take up the 10 points, however the rate of fire would be lacking and i would not be able to deal with moderate long range threats. with that in mind, taking two bolt pistols is the only option to stay true to the chapter's "cannon" or rather backstory, being it's a custom chapter and all calling it cannon just seems wrong. 

so in staying true to the fluff it could easily be aranged that one of the lanterns was left at his home chapter to act as a beacon for him to return to. some sort of symbolic claim that his light would always be home while he was away defending the subjects of the emperor or some malarky like that. that would give the 40 points, the 50 is for the armor. that's 90 points, now for the ranged combat needs the only logical option is to take two bolt pistols setting me at 100.

so, the question for the GM
does the following loadout meet the requirements? or am i getting somethign wrong/misunderstood?

power Lantern (power flail) 40 points
Bolt Pistol 5 points
Bolt Pistol 5 points
Mk7 power armor 50 points


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I think if someone doesn't use all their points on their own character, they can give the spare points to other players.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

oh yeah i forgot we could share points. If anyine has a spare 5 points then they would be mucho appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

i think i do


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

oh. it would be great if you did.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

no i dnt sorry


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok, doesn't amtter.

Name: Huskar Forlan

Chapter: The Silent Lions

Class: Librarian

Appearance: Huskar is tall, even out of his armour. He has blonde hair that seems always to be well kept. He has a well-groomed beard that frames his emerald eyes. His face is seemingly untouched by the many years he has lived and the horrors he has faced. He is muscular and well built, like all space marines. Upon Huskar's right shoulder guard Huskar has a small mark of his chapter, The Silent Lions. It is a small golden lion with its mouth closed but its teeth bared. He wears this mark with pride.

Background: Huskar was born upon the mining world of Corvax VII. His family was poor but they gave everything to their one child. And so it was that Huskar grew to be tall, strong and intelligent while his parents grew weaker every day. It was upon Huskar’s 18th birthday, when boy’s become men upon Corvax VIII that his father passed away. Only days later so too died his mother, from a broken heart. But for Huskar his life got worse. Only days after his mother’s death, death itself fell from the skies. Great tears in real space appeared all over the planet and demons poured forth. They butchered the inhabitants for there was little military on the world and no resistance. And so it was that soon only pockets of survivors remained on the world. Huskar found himself amongst a group of miners that had worked alongside his father. They were armed with mining tools and they fought for all they were worth against the foul demons. Huskar fought by their side and together they managed to hold an old mining shaft for weeks. But their limited supplies were running low and one by one the tools fell silent and the miners fell. Only Huskar and four others remained when salvation arrived. 

With a blinding light and scream of wind drop pods ruptured the atmosphere and hurtled to the ground. From these drop pods poured the finest of the Imperium, The Adeptus Astartes. The Space Marines, belonging to The Silent Lions, moved quickly and efficiently against the demons and within a month the planet was back under Imperial control. But for Huskar it did not end there. For after every conquest of the Silent Lions they hold a tournament to select new recruits. And so it was that Huskar entered the tournament and fought for his place as a space marine. 

In the first trial, The Trial of Fire, each candidate was given a bolt pistol and 2 bullets. He was then sent into the wild and ordered to slay a Wyrd Worm, a ground dwelling carnivorous worm that could grow up to 10 feet long. Huskar was hopeful when he set out but so was everyone else. But this Trial was far more dangerous than expected. Of the 30 boys and men that set out only 20 returned, and only 10 had a worm. Huskar had caught himself a respectable 9 footer and so was announced as runner up. The only person to beat him was the former PDF commander, Larius Dalrav, who, in an incredible show of marksmanship, managed to slay two 8 feet worms.

The second trial was the trial of Blade. In this trial each candidate was given a combat knife and sent to hunt down a Jugornam, a quick and poisonous mammal that often attacked miners. Huskar set out and set to work. But unknown to all a group of demons had survived and gone down in the old mining tunnels. When they saw the badly defended boys and men moving nearby they attacked. Only 8 candidates survived after the battle that was fought between mortal and demon. It is said that Huskar and Larius fought like animals and together they tore through the demons and saved the group. It was destined to be a draw until Huskar drew frim his pack a Jugornam he had caught before the battle. And so Huskar was named Champion of Blade.

The Third trial was the Trial of Steel. In this each surviving candidate was given control of a Rhino tank and ordered to cross the desert and return with the flag left there. The surviving candidates quickly set to work customising their vehicles for the race. The vehicles that arrived at the start where very different from the vehicles that could be seen on a battlefield. It was with a roar of engines that the vehicles set off at a blistering pace. Huskar was in the lead pack along with Larius and two other candidates. But when they were out of view and alone in the desert Larius revealed his greatest customisation. With a whir a great boltgun rose from the top and began to fire. Within seconds one of the vehicles had exploded and was nothing but a wreck on the desert floor. The other one went in a similar style till only Larius and Huskar remained. Although he did not doubt he could beat Larius and claim the victory he knew that it would be too risky going against Larius with revenge on his mind. And so Huskar slowed and turned back. He picked up the survivors of the wrecks and drove back to where he was greeted with wild cheers until it was realized he had no flag. Minutes later Larius came roaring in and deposited the flag, thus being named Champion of Steel.

The fourth trial was the one most closely watched by the Silent Lions. It was the Trial of the Mind. It was a simple enough procedure. The candidate simply had to destroy a target with his mind. The 8 surviving candidates lined up and strained to destroy the targets. There was no luck and the Trial was about to be shut down before suddenly one of the targets erupted into flames and turned to dust. All eyes turned to the person responsible for the target and saw to their amazement Huskar standing with his feet slightly apart, his hands pointing towards the remains of the target and his eyes closed. And so, with great pride, Huskar was name Champion of Mind.

Larius and Huskar were both transported to the Silent Lions battleship, Immortal, that was in orbit above the planet and given their roles. Larius was taken aside and trained in the way of a Devestatr, ans a fine one he turned out to be. But Huskar was taken under the wing of one of the four great mentors and trained in the way of a pysker. After 100 years under the guidance and training of Gurgan Formak Huskar was a powerful pysker indeed. And do it was that Huskar came under the attention of Chief Librarian, Carnus Fenix. Huskar was selected, along with four other powerful pyskers to serve in the Deathwatch for 100 years. If he succeeds and proves himself worthy then he may well become a Librarian to one of the 10 companies of the Chapter.

How were you selected for the Deathwatch?: See above

What do you hope to gain by being in the Deathwatch?: Huskar hoeps that, if he proves himself, then his time in Deathwatch will grant him the power to lead one of the companies and gain eternal honour. It is Huskar’s dream that he will one day lead the 1st company and be heir to the Chapter.

Mark VIII Power armor- 50 points
Force sword (only used by librarian)- 50 points
Bolt Pistol- 5 points (from Santaire)

Weapon Skill: 15
Ballistic Skill: 8
Strength: 11
Toughness: 12
Agility: 10
Intelligence: 20
Perception: 12
Willpower: 12
Speech/Charisma: 0 (He can't speak)

Hope it's ok.


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

DasOmen said:


> so 50points is already out the window no matter what, leaving you very little in the way of customization of load out. theoreticaly you could use the MK9 however that would leave you completly unarmed. unless of course i'm missreading the loadout point system and weapon and equipment is seperate. because then you could possibly use the ammo variants as well with a proper load out.
> 
> but if i am reading this correctly, you have 50 points for base armor, 20 points for a basic bolter, which rounds out to 70 points. at this point you dont have a melee weapon, so to componsate you could do the 5 points for the dinky combat knife, or go with industry standard chainsword for 15 points. thus leaves you at 85 points, or at least it should. now if you wanted to take a set of say, dragonfire rounds, then at that point you're done. and at if i remember correctly, 24 rounds in a clip, and at the general fire rate of the weapon, you have only in fact 2 seconds of fire. no that's not an exaduration, that's actual. fire rate of standard bolter compared to clip size, refer that to the time it would take. and that's about 2 seconds. at least that's what my math checks it out to be.
> 
> ...


The selections work out fine. Remember, this is meant to create a situation where you will have to make tough choices. If you were able to take all the best stuff off the bat, there wouldn't be much room for development. As mentioned in a previous post, there will be opportunities to swap out and upgrade weapons as the roleplay progresses. Seeing as you guys don't know what enemy you're up against, sticking to generic might work best for the moment and then specialize your weapons once you know what you're up against and where you'll be fighting. Just a suggestion though  As for the ammo clips, they're not meant to be taken to the gills. They're meant to be taken for certain enemies, scenarios, etc. One thing I did alter in the armory and I appreciate you bringing it to my attention. With the grenade and missile launchers, it's assumed you bring enough ammo as far as kraf/frag for the mission at hand. This goes for all the other weapons unless you're taking specialized ammo. The grenades that can be selected are meant to be thrown, not used with the grenade launcher. 



HOGGLORD said:


> I think if someone doesn't use all their points on their own character, they can give the spare points to other players.


You are correct. If you want to give points to a teammate to use you certainly may. 


Also, the new background looks good Romero. I like the idea of the trials in his background and it works in well with the Deathwatch being another trial to further his ranking.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Name: Raphael

Age: 347

Personality: Raphael is typical of an Angel of Sanguinius. Confident in his own abilities, hot headed and rage driven though his rage has been tempered by experience. Now he fights with the lithe grace of a stalking tiger, coupled with the savage power of a rampaging rhino. Even the way he walks radiates combat skill and a well earned confidence that his skills are great. Despite this he has little talent for leadership. He can inspire men like a born orator but when it comes to tactics he is lost. Point him at the enemy and he will tear them to shreds. And do it with gusto. But give him command and he will be lost. He leads by example so giving him command of an assault squad wouldn’t be too bad an idea but make him command them alone without any aid from greater tacticians and he is likely to get so frustrated he simply takes the fight straight to the enemy without any regard for caution.

Appearance: Raphael is tall even for a space marine. He is also thinner than his battle brothers although not by much. His hair is black and cropped close to his skull while one of his eyes is a sparkling pale blue and the other is a glowing red orb. His face is noble in countenance and is slightly reminiscent of Sanguinius. His left shoulder pad shows the badge of the Angels of Sanguinius while the other bears the stylised I of the Inquisition. His armour, painted black upon his selection for the Deathwatch, is of the Mk 7 ‘Aquila’ pattern. His jump pack is of the ‘Angel’ pattern, used exclusively by the Angels of Sanguinius and the Sanguinary guard.

Background: Kacine Secundus shapes a man. The Knights rule and the code they teach is one of honour and trust. They teach a man how to be a warrior. No wonder it is a recruiting world for the Angels of Sanguinius. 

A world very similar to ancient Terra in Continental shapes the world’s temperate climate enables life in an abundance of different forms.

Horses were common enough but purebred warhorses were rare, restricted for the greatest of warriors. The Monarch was rumoured to possess 10 of the mighty beasts and this was regarded with envy by those of jealous nature which, sadly, many of the Knights were. But these false Knights loved their power too much to risk all through an attempted coup. No instead they turned to a young nobleman with a fire in his heart and an honest heart. They fed him lies that the King at the time, an old man named Lionus, was growing ever richer from unfair taxes that bled the people dry and that should he not die then the country would fall to rebellion and infighting.

Filled with righteous fury the young noble burst into the king’s bedchamber where he lay recovering from an attempted poisoning and plunged his sword into Lionus’ chest. He expected to be thanked by the people but instead when he left all he received was a hail of stones and rotten food produce. When he was told that he had been lied to, that he had killed a man who had been truly good for the country he was fully prepared to plunge his sword deep into his own breast and sink to Death’s cold embrace. He was stopped by a hooded figure who told him to redeem himself by defending the King’s family from the approaching forces of the treacherous nobles.

So taking up sword and shield he strode out.

He butchered them but was struck down by an arrow from behind. Into his place leapt his son. I took up my father’s sword and attacked his murderers. I am told that I was like quicksilver, there one moment, gone the next. If I am truthful my foes seemed to be moving in slow motion. The battle calm had come to me, a mere child. I was brought down with a sword hilt to the temple and when I woke I was stood on a wooden stool with a noose round my neck. The lever was slammed and the floor fell way beneath me.

As I fell, feeling sad that I would never reach my full potential there were several bangs and a roaring. A vibrating blade sliced through the rope that would hang me just before it snapped taut and I fell to the floor. I saw the corpse of the executioner, his body blown apart.

My saviour vanished from sight as he plunged into the crowd. Now there was a true god of war. He moved swifter than sight, every blow a killing stroke. Then, in the midst of the chaos I saw his arm snap up. Held in his grip was what I now know to be a bolt pistol and as his arm raised the sleeves of the robes he wore slid back, revealing the Aquila. He fired, unloading the entire clip swiftly.

Every single one of the treacherous nobles was hit and their bodies thrown back against the backs of the thrones they sat in. Then he threw off the robes.

There he stood, an Angel of Sanguinius in all his glory with the winged sword and blood drop of the Chapter resplendent on his left shoulder guard. He took me and several other youths we paused to collect on the way to his star ship in orbit back to Kacine Primus, the ocean world where the Fortress Monastery was built. The Tower of Angels, standing tall and proud shadowed our approach to the ancient structure. As we slid inside the void shield the ship crackled and we entered the docking bay.

“You have been chosen to undertake the trials. Should you succeed you will go to worlds beyond your wildest imaginings and there you will battle beasts far more terrifying than any nightmare. Should you succeed, you will become an Angel of Sanguinius!”

Those words marked me forever.

For the trials we were taken into the depths of the Oceans to the infamous training facility of the Angels. There we were put through trial after trial, testing our skill. I survived them all though I am still told my aim needs work, as well as my tactics.

Needless to say I passed and went on to join the scout company. My time there was uneventful, simply proving further that my place was in the assault squads. A devastator I was not and so I passed from that to an assault marine and there I have stayed. I partook in hundreds of campaigns, the most eventful one being when I lost my eye. An ork firing wildly had managed to point his roaring weapon at my head. The round shattered my eye lens before glancing off rim and spinning away. The shards of glass tore my eye to shreds.

I had a bionic replacement, a fine one and was back in the fight.

I was recalled to the Angel’s Tower and told of my new duties. To serve the Deathwatch...

Why were you selected for the Deathwatch: The call for a warrior from the chapter is one that the Angel’s of Sanguinius have fulfilled since their founding. It is usually roughly a squad, maybe 2 sent to the Deathwatch but when the chapter is well above strength it can send as many as a company to the Deathwatch. This is very rare and Raphael is the only marine sent for this particular call although other Astartes are being sent to different corners of the galaxy to heed the call of the Deathwatch. It is a source of great pride to the Angels that the Deathwatch regards them as the providers of some of the finest warriors to wear the black armour and I of the Inquisition.

What do you hope to gain by being in the Deathwatch: Greater skill in combat and the chance to fight alongside his brother chapters. It is also hoped that joining the Deathwatch might instill some wisdom in Raphael as well as watching his brothers drop targets at ranges he can’t hit at might make him practice his aim further.

Equipment:
Mk VII ‘Aquila’ pattern armour - 50 points
Chainsword - 15 points
Bolt pistol - 5 points
2 frag and 2 krak grenades - 10 points
Synskin and Molten Adamantium - 10 points

Stats:
Weapon Skill - 20
Ballistic Skill - 10
Strength - 12
Toughness - 11
Agility - 13
Intelligence - 7
Perception - 9
Willpower - 8
Charisma - 10


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

ooh ooh. Can i have those 10 points Santaire. Please. I said the magic word.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Is there any chance I could have 5 of them?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, i jsut need 5 so that i can have myself a force sword. Yee-hah


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

So Santaire, can I have those other 5?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Sure go ahead Romero

As for you Hogglord as I said you're welcome to them but out of curiousity what do you want them for?


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Wanted some Nova grenades, My guy's supposed to have one or two extra tricks up his sleeve...


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Santaire, greatly appreciated.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah, thanks mate.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Son of Azurman's stats add up to over 100


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

oh yeah 104, intresting


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmmmm, this is true. My bad, I didn't catch that. Please adjust your numbers.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Changed it


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I realize the GM has sort of covered this post, but more really should be said about it.



DasOmen said:


> so 50points is already out the window no matter what, leaving you very little in the way of customization of load out.


And customizing the weapon/equipment loadout is the only way for characters to stand out from one another? Yeah it might be nice to have some of that gear from the start for if/when you come up against stuff you would either not be able to deal with, or would struggle to deal with, but your not always prepared and space marines make due.



DasOmen said:


> theoreticaly you could use the MK9 however that would leave you completly unarmed. unless of course i'm missreading the loadout point system and weapon and equipment is seperate. because then you could possibly use the ammo variants as well with a proper load out.


Personally, to me a proper loadout for something like this would be the lot of you getting bolters, combat blades, either a chainsword or bolt pistol, the option for one/two of you to swap out for a heavy/special weapon, and the possibility of one or two characters being veterans with access to other gear (like a plasma or inferno pistol, or power weapon.)

PlagueMarineXenon however has chosen to give everyone more than that for starting options, but it comes at a price. You won't be able to take that power weapon, a bolter, and tons of grenades/special ammo; you have to choose what you would rather start with.



DasOmen said:


> a basic bolter


Yes because a gun that fires .75 calibre guided rounds which are both armour piercing and explode after impact means nothing. It shreds humans, it shreds light armour, it was a weapon designed to combat orks (no seriously, at the start of the Great Crusade they didn't really have bolters until they started fighting the orks.)



DasOmen said:


> dinky combat knife


You are aware that the basic space marine combat knife is the size of a short sword correct? And that it has a mono-filement edge, and can kill a space marine if you stab or slash the right location. Its no power weapon or chainsword, but there is a reason all marines tend to have these.



DasOmen said:


> industry standard chainsword


Marines of the traitor legions aside, chainswords for loyalist marines are more relic and rare than they are mass produced or anything. Like the armour a marine wears, and the bolter he uses, a chainsword has its own history that makes it unique.



DasOmen said:


> and at if i remember correctly, 24 rounds in a clip, and at the general fire rate of the weapon, you have only in fact 2 seconds of fire.


Where are you getting these numbers from?

Bolter clip size varies depending on the type of clip. With straight mags generally holding 20-24 rounds, a sickle mag holding 30-36, a drum mag holding 60, and those cloth strips holding a number of rounds dependent on the length of the 'clip'.

Bolters are also single shot or burst fire weapons, and when fired in bursts its in rounds of 2, 3, or 4 while the heavy bolter can fire on full auto. (Thats from both the Deathwatch book and Inquisitor.)



DasOmen said:


> no that's not an exaduration, that's actual. fire rate of standard bolter compared to clip size, refer that to the time it would take. and that's about 2 seconds. at least that's what my math checks it out to be.


Honestly, its looking like your math might be off; as well as your facts unless I missed something in the last few days.



DasOmen said:


> now looking to the assault marine they have well, 50 points already spent for thier armor. most would go straight for the bolt pistol, it's reliable, you know what to expect, and going in without a ranged weapon as an assault is folly, they may not be ranged primaraly, but to completly forsake it is asking for death. so that's 55 points right off the bat. heading on into grenades, which every assault marine should take at least a few of varying types, they're the most moble and therefore the most likely to encounter thick enemy formations or armor, pluss dropping them from the sky is a distinct tactical advantage. so taking 5 frags and 5 krak, leaves you at 80 points. now you need a melee weapon. the most logical choice is a chainsword as that gives you the option to take a armor upgrade for synthskin or molten metal, however if you opt for a power weapon you forfet that. now mind you the grenades are optional but highly recomended.


All of this is well and good and all, but at the start of things (and where the GM has stated you will have the option to make loadout changes later) is it all a must-have right now?



DasOmen said:


> also, lybrarian = screwed. 50 points for armor, 50 points for force sword, the prefered self defence weapon.


A force staff is a very deadly weapon in the hands of a powerful psyker; and space marine librarians are very powerful psykers indeed.



DasOmen said:


> Devistator has it a bit better. although equaly screwed in choice.


Yeah...because heavy bolters can't chew through throngs, heavy infantry, or light to medium armour. The reason many deathwatch kill teams use the heavy bolter is because it is so versatile. Lascannon and multi-melta are great for taking out armour or big 'uns but suck against large groups; and the heavy flamer will have a wonderful time against heavy infantry or armour. Plasma-cannon is another good all arounder and it makes sense that it starts just out of reach and is likely the next logical step.



DasOmen said:


> tech marines... dont get me started on tech marines.50 points for armor, 40 points for their axe, that leaves a bolt pistol and an armor upgrade.


Which is likely not at all an issue, and not every tech-marine needs to have a power axe. Chain-axes work as well you know.:grin:



DasOmen said:


> now given i seem to be the only one having an issue with this, please dont mistake this lot for me complaining, i'm just trying to wrap my head around it so i can actualy adhear. i think i have an idea but i'm gonna see how i can get it working. need to do some paper bits...


Honestly, that read not so much as you complaining, but more as you bitching and moaning.



DasOmen said:


> if i replace one lantern with a regular mundane lantern, and leave the one power lantern, that gives me 40 points. then i take into account the armor, that's 50 points, giving me 90 total. given i still need a ranged weapon, one bolt pistol doesnt provide the ammount of firepower i need to preform the job adiquately. and taking the two armor upgrades would give him the apperance of marching Unarmed into combat for the most part. a shotgun would take up the 10 points, however the rate of fire would be lacking and i would not be able to deal with moderate long range threats. with that in mind, taking two bolt pistols is the only option to stay true to the chapter's "cannon" or rather backstory, being it's a custom chapter and all calling it cannon just seems wrong.


Ah yes, staying true to the canon of your custom made chapter; the lot who give the finger to damn near all other Imperial authority if I remember right.

How much do you know about the deathwatch? Because when a marine is sent to them, they are generally re-equipped with specialized gear that the deathwatch have access to. Generally, at most you keep one or two personal items and then forgo the rest (these usually being not painting over your chapter symbol, and a token or battle honour.)

But yeah, looks par the form for the Lantern Marines; to ignore that so they can have more lanterny lanterns of lantern-ness.



DasOmen said:


> so in staying true to the fluff it could easily be aranged that one of the lanterns was left at his home chapter to act as a beacon for him to return to. some sort of symbolic claim that his light would always be home while he was away defending the subjects of the emperor or some malarky like that.


Thats likely exactly what anyone seconded to the deathwatch would end up doing.


As for the specialized ammo; unless PMX says otherwise those bolters are deathwatch issue. That more than likely means they are fitted to have additional smaller clips with special ammo in them, and a shot selector that would allow for you to switch ammo when needed. Having access to four smaller clips of six shots, which you can select on the fly, is much easier than having them all in one clip and having to keep it marked differently or something.


And as an aside, for anyone wondering why I have bothered to take the time to make this post at all. Realize that this section of Heresy is my stomping grounds; I was made a member of the staff with watching this area over as a must, and I continue to do so even after becoming a senior member of the staff. I'm big into most of the fluff, and have no issue commenting when I see something wrong; and generally no RP is 'safe' from me doing that.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

is it bad that i catered much of that post specifically for that response from him? just so he would actually pick it apart?

as for rate of fire, taking it from the game SpaceMarine where you can actualy examine the rate of fire in detail.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah..while I like Space Marine, I trust it as a source of fluff much like I do with 40k wiki (not a lot.)

The game Firewarrior actually had greater accuracy when it came to bolters (one or two shot bursts, had horrendous recoil in the hands of someone it was not made for, obliterated lightly armoured targets with ease.)


And depending on your intention of something like that Das, it very well can be a bad thing. If your looking to have someone do that for the hell of it, theres not much issue. When your doing it to deliberately get a rise, then there might be an issue.


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Santaire, the character looks good. Son of Azurman, thank you for changing the stats. darkreever, you shared many of my thoughts, though perhaps I could have described what I was going for a little better in my first couple posts. 

As for everyone else, I figure I'll let the recruitment run until this weekend to allow any stragglers to join. The first action post should be up on Sunday (hopefully morning). Next on the agenda, I can certainly make somebody squad leader, but I'd like to hear if there are any volunteers or if you think somebody in particular should be squad leader. For now there is only a need for one. If we get more people between now and Sunday I may add another spot. 

As a side note, I find it interesting nobody has decided to be a devastator.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

it's not so much to diliberately get a rise dark, it's i know you lurk around this area and your input on things is always helpful and inlightening. if i was doing it just for a rise, i would have mentioned your name in there. it's that's my thaught process of the whole thing, not all at once but fluid over time. given i'm well aware my thaught process is flawed, i posted that there so you could pick it apart so i would be more aware of the flaws i was making in my said thaught process. sure i could pm you with the question simple enough, however that robbs this area of any insightful information you may have to contribute to the whole ordeal.

and yes i'm well aware you have absolutely no love for my lantern marines, in fact i am beginning to think you despise them to some degree. but alass that's your thoughts and opinions on them, and everyone is entitled to their own.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Darkreever, DasOmen is right, almost every time you put forwards your insights, I learn something new and useful. 
Though baiting him into it is a little, I don't know, manipulative? (I say that for want of a more accurate word)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

DasOmen said:


> and yes i'm well aware you have absolutely no love for my lantern marines,


In general I just don't care for a custom chapter/regiment in an RP. I think I have some issue with the Lantern Marines in regards to their interactions with other Imperial bodies, but otherwise I am more 'meh' towards them then anything.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

for a few weeks ill be away training with the army cadts but thankfully one of my mates said i could borrow his laptop so if im a bit slow every now and again thats why


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

say azu, from one serviceman to another, do try and be careful on the firing range alright? even if it is just drills and general putting rounds down range, you're still dealing with well, things that will put a real damper in your day if something goes wrong. 

and you never know dark, you may be able to create quite the intresting chapter or group yourself. a old saying goes do not judge a man before you have walked a mile in his shoes. i submit that if you do end up creating a custom group, you will understand the want to use them, as well as the understanding that because you created them, you will have a hard time doing them justice so to speak.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I have made custom chapters, regiments, klans, kabals, cadre's, and warbands in the past. The Crimson Crusaders and Azure Knights chaptrs, the Brontian Longknives mechanized, the reneapde War Flayers chapter, the Kabal of the Shattepred Sun to name but a few.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

debating with reever on a matter of fluff is about as useful as punching yourself in the nads and twice as painful.

Give it up and limp it off, I must admit I have exactly the same problems as reever with other peoples chapters. I'm very protective of my work and very nervous of destroying or misrepresenting somebodys vision which is the sole reason i have never joined your homebrew inspired rps.

As for this rp. It looks immensely intriguing however my work load is full. I shall watch this with interest and hope it succeeds.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Well shit.

I'm gone for 4 weeks from 5pm GMT on friday with no guarantee of an internet connection. Stick me as an npc unless I tell you that I have internet via pm and I'll get a post up when I've got internet again


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

When are we looking at kicking this off PMX?


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm planning on Sunday. For those that will be out, it will probably be fairly introductory in nature so it's not impossible to catch up in the next turn.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ill be posting on monday as im in a bus the whole of sunday


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

The action thread is now up!


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

Real life has unexpectedly gotten in the way today, will have a post up with in a few hours.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I was about to post, then my internet died. I'll re write my post shortly.


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

Just give a bump to see if anybody else is around or planning on posting in the action thread. Hopefully this rp didn't die already.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

yeah, i am writing now and you can expect my post in the next few hours. Sorry for the wait but i have been away climbing mountains.


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

I think unfortunately I'm gonna kill this roleplay. I only have half the people that signed up making a post.


----------

